# Moving on the 19th.



## David24 (May 18, 2003)

Hi,
Who do i send my new address details to? Don't want absolutte delivered to my old house and ending up in the bin. :-/

Thanks.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

It will probably be picked up on this forum but best if you email [email protected]


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Have your mail redirected to the new address ,it's around Â£20 for 4 month's


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

I was told to email [email protected] when I moved in October.


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

I hold the master database, so [email protected] will be the most efficient address to send it too


----------



## David24 (May 18, 2003)

Cheers guys ;D


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Hutters did you get my new address as I sent it to [email protected]?


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

> Hutters did you get my new address as I sent it to [email protected]?


Yeah I did and the database has been updated.


----------

